# W:Ringwraiths, mordor stuff H: Misc



## roullier10 (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi all, i'm looking for the following on foot and/or mounted:

Khamûl The Easterling
The Undying
The Knight of Umbar
2x Fell beasts (also looking for a plastic rider with reins if you have one spare from building the witch king)
mini rulebook from MOM

lesser wants:
Spectres (especially the elf one)
Trackers (on or off warg)
Wild wargs with chieftan
Stalkers
Castellans of Dol Guldur

to trade i have several armies that i would be willing to go into including space marines, skaven, empire, wood elves, warriors of chaos, daemons of chaos and have a plethora of other models (CSM, Necrons, Beastmen, etc) ask and you may get lucky 
trades only within the UK please, if you could let me know the condition of the models that would be great, i dont mind if the models are built or painted as long as they are not ruined by glue or paint etc

thanks for reading


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

I have a mordor army i am selling which includes a felbeast if you are interested let me know


----------



## Rhino 88 (Jan 1, 2012)

i will let you know Tuesday man, i gotta crate coming in..will bare you in mind.


----------



## roullier10 (Mar 20, 2008)

2 trades down and wants updated


----------

